# Comment virer TF1 de la liste des chaines free sur VLC



## fabliubov (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour chers Macuniens,

Quelqu'un aurait t'il une solution à mon problème. 
Lorsque j'ouvre une liste que j'ai enregistrée des chaînes que l'on peut lire sur VLC grace au muliposte de free, l'appli VLC saute sur TF1 en ouvrant un message d'erreur et passe à la deux.
Ce petit inconvénient n'aurait pas beaucoup d'importance si j'étais près de mon ordi (il me suffit de fermer la fenêtre) mais je suis en train de goûter aux charmes de l'appli Remote Buddy qui permet de faire tourner VLC depuis  la télécommande de mon iMac Intel Core 2 Duo,  l'apple remote. Je suis alors obligé de me lever de mon lit pour éteindre cette fenêtre récalcitrante à chaque fois que je passe sur une chaine de la liste qui n'appartient pas à mon abonnement de base...

Pourtant j'ai essayé d'effacer les chaines qui ne m'intéressent paset d'appliquer un nouvel ,puis j'ai enregistré la nouvelle liste crée.

Mais quand j'ouvre cette liste personnalisée, je retrouve toutes les chaînes et dans l'ordre initial. Mes réglages semblent s'être volatilisés...

Alors comment faire?


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Juin 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> Bonjour chers Macuniens,
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait t'il une solution &#224; mon probl&#232;me.
> Lorsque j'ouvre une liste que j'ai enregistr&#233;e des cha&#238;nes que l'on peut lire sur VLC grace au muliposte de free, l'appli VLC saute sur TF1 en ouvrant un message d'erreur et passe &#224; la deux.
> ...



Rebootes ta freebox
Recharges la playlist de free
Modifies l&#224; et sauve l&#224;.


----------



## fabliubov (13 Juin 2007)

Comment rebooter ma freebox?


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Juin 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> Comment rebooter ma freebox?



Tu enlèves le cordon d'alimentation, tu attends 10s et tu rebranches


----------



## apenspel (14 Juin 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Tu enlèves le cordon d'alimentation, tu attends 10s et tu rebranches


Ou tu la shootes chez le voisin-d'en-face. Ça n'aide pas trop, mais ça soulage.


----------



## fabliubov (14 Juin 2007)

J'ai fait un hard reboot(4 X débrancher et 2 X l'allumer).TF1 n'est plus dans la liste.Mais j'ai voulu mettre de l'ordre dans les chaines puis j'ai enregistré la liste de lecture.Seulement, quand j'ai réouvert la liste pour vérifier,l'ordre était perdu même si TF1 ne figure plus dans la liste.

Vous savez pourquoi?Comment ordonner les chaines dans la liste?


----------



## xao85 (2 Septembre 2007)

J'ai le même problème...
Je m'explique, dans mon appart d'étudiant je n'ai pas de télé donc la freebox HD, je ne m'en sert pas. J'ai un ami qui m'a anvoyé sa playlist et m'a dit de le lire avec VLC et que ça ma donnera la télé mais je n'ai pas TF1 et M6??? Si vous pouviez m'aider à faire la playlist et à retrouver TF1 et M6... Merci d'avance!


----------



## BernardRey (2 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Jje n'ai pas TF1 et M6??? Si vous pouviez m'aider &#224; faire la playlist et &#224; retrouver TF1 et M6... Merci d'avance!


Ben non, tu ne pourras pas, TF1 et M6 refusent que leurs cha&#238;nes soient relay&#233;es sur la Freebox. Mais bon, vu l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ces cha&#238;nes, ce n'est pas bien grave. Tu verras, il y a une vie en dehors du Bigdil 

Tu ne pourras pas non plus voir Canal+ m&#234;me si tu prends l'abonnement payant, car ce n'est pas relay&#233; non plus via le "Multiposte" ou "Freebox TV" (par contre, ce l'est en raccordant sur un &#233;cran).

Si tu raccordes une antenne sur la Freebox, alors TF1 et M6 seront disponibles (car la Freebox fait aussi office de d&#233;codeur TNT) mais seulement si tu raccordes un &#233;cran, ou si tu passes par une carte d'acquisition pour rentrer le signal vid&#233;o de la Freebox sur le Mac...

Plus de d&#233;tails par ici


----------

